
Ask HN: Should a web app UI/UX “designer” be expected to know CSS? - crtlaltdel
I met a designer of web app UI&#x2F;UX recently. Their designs were pretty cool and had some impressive transitions, animations and interactions. One in particular caught my attention so I asked how they achieved it in css and they responded &quot;oh, I don&#x27;t know css or javascript or anything. I just have the developers implement it.&quot;<p>That got me wondering...is it unreasonable for a designer to be expected to implement styles, animations and such? The only other &quot;designers&quot; I&#x27;ve worked with have gone so far as to create stubbed out react components, with a complete UI implementation.
======
detaro
I don't think "unreasonable" is a good term to use here. No, if you're looking
for a designer it's not unreasonable to look for one that knows CSS, but it's
also not unreasonable for a different place to not have designers do that.

